# 1X1 and 2X2 ID Photo Prints



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello, I would like to ask How could I print a 1X1 and 2x2 ID picture in my Epson Easy Photo Print. The paper size is 4 in. x 6 in. photo paper. I do not know how to make a frame or template for this. Thanks.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You need to install more versatile photo-editing software which allows you make images exactly the size you want before printing them.


----------



## manager2 (Jul 2, 2011)

I saw some free automated templates for Photoshop here

Hope you still need this answer to make ID photos


----------

